# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Những thác nước "kỳ lạ" nhất thế giới

## dungntn

Thác Ngọn lửa bất diệt ở Mỹ có ngọn lửa chạy âm ỉ trong hang động, hay Thác Máu có dòng nước đỏ như máu ở Nam Cực. 

*Thác Bigar, Romania

*Nằm ở vùng Caras-Severin, Bigar là một trong những tháp nước đẹp nhất  ở Romania, với các đặc điểm có một không hai. Thác nước này không có  nước chảy dữ dội từ trên xuống mà chỉ gồm những tia nước chảy nhẹ nhàng  trên sườn đá bám đầy rêu. Nằm rong khu rừng thuộc dãy núi Anina, thác  nước được hình thành bởi một dòng nước ngầm chảy vào sông Minis.


 

*Ngọn lửa Bất diệt, Mỹ*
  Ngọn lửa Bất diệt (Eternal Flame) là một thác nước nằm trong khu bảo  tồn Shale Creek, thuộc một phần của công viên Chestnut Ridge tại New  York. Thác này phụ thuộc rất nhiều vào nước mưa và sức chảy của nước từ  thượng nguồn. Ngọn lửa Bất diệt thường chỉ chảy vào đầu mùa xuân hoặc  sau các trận mưa lớn. Thác có độ cao 9 m, chia thành 2 đoạn với địa hình  gồ ghề và dốc đứng. Điều đặc biệt là thác có một hang đá ở độ cao 5 m  và trong hang xuất hiện một ngọn lửa cháy bằng khí tự nhiên cao khoảng  20 cm. Khi lượng nước đổ xuống nhiều, nước sẽ chảy tràn vào hang động và  làm ngọn lửa phập phù như một ngọn đèn. Ngọn lửa Bất diệt thực sự là  một trong những thác nước kỳ lạ và độc nhất vô nhị trên thế giới.


 

 

*Thác Asik-Asik, Philippines*
  Nằm ở Alamada, Bắc Cotabato, thác Asik-Asik cao 60 m, rộng 140 m và  nước ở đây được cho là có khả năng chữa bệnh. Điều đặc biệt là phía trên  thác nước không hề con sông nào, trong khi nước ở thác cứ ào ạt chảy ra  từ một con dốc núi đá phủ đầy rêu xanh. Dòng nước từ thác rất sạch và  mát lạnh nên du khách có thể uống được. Chính quyền địa phương vừa xây  một con đường đến thác Asik-Asik để khai thác du lịch.


 

*Thác Horizontal, Australia*
  Thác Horizontal (hay còn có tên Horries) được đặt tên theo một hiện  tượng tự nhiên trên bờ biển vùng Kimberle, phía tây Australia. Có tên là  thác nước nằm ngang (Horizontal), nó có dòng nước chảy nhanh qua 2 hẽm  núi hẹp của dãy núi McLarty thuộc vịnh Talbot. Hẽm núi phía bắc rộng 20  m, trong khi hẻm phía nam rộng 12 m. Phía trên mỗi hẻm núi là các hồ  chứa tự nhiên dài khoảng 6 đến 8 km. Hướng chảy của thác nước sẽ thay  đổi tùy theo thủy triều tại vịnh Talbot.


 

*Thác Máu, Nam Cực*
  Thác Máu được phát hiện năm 1911. Những nhà thám hiểm Nam Cực lúc đầu  cho rằng màu đỏ của nước là do loài tảo đỏ tạo ra, nhưng sau này được  chứng minh là do ôxít sắt tạo thành. Hợp chất hóa học trong nước là kết  quả của quá trình trao đổi chất do các vi sinh vật tạo nên. Nước ở thác  mặn và giàu chất sắt, nên gây ra một vết nứt nhỏ ở dòng sông băng  Taylor. Thác Máu lấy nước từ một hồ gần đó với lớp băng dày 40 m. Nồng  độ muối trong nước ở Thác Máu cao gấp 4 lần so với nước ở đại dương. Đó  là lý do tại sao nước ở đây lại không đóng băng khi nhiệt độ khu vực  xuống -10 độ C.


 

*Thác Svartifoss, Iceland*
  Svartifoss (hay Thác Đen) là thác nước nằm trong công viên quốc gia  Skaftafell và là một trong những thắng cảnh hấp dẫn nhất trong khu vực.  Nó được bao bọc bởi các cột dung  nham màu đen hình lục giác, vì vậy người ta mới đặt tên nó là Thác Đen.  Những cột đá như vậy cũng xuất hiện ở các địa danh như Devil's Tower ở  Mỹ hay đảo Staffa tại Scotland. Ở chân thác là những khối đá sắc nhọn và  lởm chởm. Cột đá bazan ở đây là nguồn cảm hứng cho nhiều kiến trúc sư  của Iceland tạo ra các công trình nổi tiénge, như nhà thờ  Hallgrímskirkja ở Reykjavík hay nhà hát quốc gia.


 

*Thác hẻm Baatara, Li-băng*
  Hẻm Baatara là một thác nước tuyệt đẹp ở Tannourine, Li-băng. Thác  nước này cao 255 m và có nước đổ vào hố Baatara, một hang động đá vôi.  Được phát hiện năm 1952 bởi nhà nghiên cứu hang động người Pháp, Henri  Coiffait, thác nước và chiếc hố sâu được vẽ lên bản đồ vào những năm  1980. Hang động Baatara còn có biệt danh “Hang của 3 cây cầu” vì có kết  cấu 3 tầng đất phân biệt rõ ràng. Trong mùa xuân khi tuyết tan, một dòng  nước cao 90 đến 100 m chảy xuyên qua 3 tầng đất và đổ xuống hố Baatara  sâu 250 m.


 

*Thác Hierve el Agua, Mexico*
  Hierve el Agua là một vách đá tự nhiên ở bang Oaxaca và trông giống  như một thác nước đang chảy. Khu vực này bao gồm 2 vách đá có độ cao 50  và 90 m tính từ thung lũng phía dưới. Vách đá được hình thành bởi một  lượng nhỏ nước bão hòa cacbonat canxi chảy ra từ các khe nứt. Nước ở đây  có nhiệt độ trung bình là 22 đến 27 độ C. Khi nước chảy xuống bề mặt  đá, nó tạo thành những nhũ đá lớn như trong hang động. Dòng chảy của  nước ở đây thay đổi theo mùa và mạnh nhất là vào mùa xuân. Nước ở đây có  hàm lượng khoáng chất cao và có tác dụng chữa bệnh rất tốt.


 

 



(Theo 24h)

----------


## dung89

Thiên nhiên tạo ra những tranh thật tuyệt

----------

